# In the middle of break up and scared :(



## Tink_

I know it's stupid because I'm pretty much bringing up Noah on my own now anyway but I'm still terrified of screwing it up or not being able to cope or screwing Noah up :( 

Any tips or advice on how you coped when starting out?

Deep down I of course know I will cope. I love my gorgeous little boy and I would never let him be without or not meet his needs, so I'm not worried in that respect. Just normal nerves I guess!

xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I don't have any advice but wanted to say you aren't the only one! 
I've also basically been doing it in my own anyway. We separated over a year ago ('to work on things') and then attempted to reconcile about months ago. But it hasn't worked and now I've called it quits. 
My daughter is already very challenging and has been affected by all that has happened. I'm terrified that she's going to get worse and that my son I'd going to become like her. 
Its hard but ultimately I know it would be worse if I kept trying to make it work.


----------



## teal

I've always been a single parent (fob broke up with me when I refused to have a termination). I always worried about whether or not I would be enough for my child and whether being a single parent would be detrimental. My child is now 6 and is a very happy, clever and confident little boy. You can do this and you won't screw anything up. It'll all work out *hugs*


----------



## Tink_

Thank you both <3 I really appreciate your replies and sorry I've been slow to reply myself, been a little manic here the last couple of days. 

I actually feel a lot less scared now he is gone and Noah and I have had nearly two full days alone together. I know I'll have my down days but so far it's been a lot easier because I haven't felt constantly hurt by my partner and his refusal to help out sort of thing, along with other stuff. So a lot less stressed and not much extra to do because was doing most of it anyway. 

Thank you for the reassurance xx


----------



## hlynne

I am in the same boat. I have been raising my son on my own because my husband hasn't helped one bit since day 1. He has now been away for a couple of months (out of country) and he EMAILED me saying that he doesn't want me and his son anymore. Not in those words, but that is the gist. We had been fighting before he left due to me feeling so neglected without any help and other things, but we got a babysitter the night before he left and we decided that we were going to work on things when he got back. He said that he wanted to go away because he will have some time off. I can't believe that he told me he doesn't want us anymore in and EMAIL!!!! 

I'm scared. I had worked since I was 11 years old until 3 years ago. I am now 39. I was in the military and got out to start a family. I was in the military for 14 years. I could have done 6 more and retired. I shouldn't have trusted someone else to support me I guess. He is supposed to come home anyway and I don't know how to handle all of this. I don't have any income. I don't know how divorce works with a child. I am hoping that he comes home and we separate and maybe he will decide that he doesn't want to leave, but knowing him I'm pretty sure he will. 

I feel so bad for my son. I am a stay at home mom. He is 8 months old and I am always home with him. Now that will all change. :(


----------



## JumpingIn

Hlynne how did things work out in the end lovely? I'm about to go through this


----------



## Tropiclands

Well first, take it to God and seek His direction and guidance. Next, look back the strength that got you this far.


----------

